# Skunk driving me NUTS!!



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

Mr Snuggles is under the sofa making himself a nest, it sounds like he's shredding a magazine - probably one of mine that I've not read yet too.

He's right under my seat shredding away and I daren't recline it to drag him out in case I catch him in the mechanism!

The noise is driving me mad! :lol2::lol2:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Start complaining when it gets this big :lol2:










Its about 5ft lng and 2ft high. Expecting it to be bigger today, we put another bale in last night. :2thumb:.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

I love watching them 'appropriate' things for their beds and I am often amazed at how industrious they can be. 
We're seeing less of ours now winters drawing in, even though they all live indoors.


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

i no, mine will make nests out of all sorts! im seeing her less aswel now winter in here, shes sleeping alot more, however she is still eating the same lol fatty..


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

am i doing something wrong cos my skunk is still bouncing off the walls all night?


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

He's made a lovely nest in his sleeping box with newspaper, carrier bags and some old wall paper the neighbour's kids drew pictures on for me. Oops.

He's snuggled up next to me on the sofa now, it's much quieter!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL that nest is fab neil haha 

hmmmm MrsP i know the shredding lark all too well mine love to do it with carrier bags too LOL

i have noticed since its become colder mine are sleeping alot more too havoc will come out for a bounce about then go back to his cage an sleep :lol2:

siku sleeps under the sofas


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Personally i love this time of year.... skunk is not so much of a pain in the bum, just sleeps constantly.

i miss her stoopid antics if i'm honest.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Moshpitviper said:


> Personally i love this time of year.... skunk is not so much of a pain in the bum, just sleeps constantly.
> 
> i miss her stoopid antics if i'm honest.


 
hee hee its nice but at the same time its not cos they dont cause their usual chaos :lol2:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Life is boring without a black and white whirlwind.


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

lol i know what u mean! its peace and quiet time, but at the same time its like why arent u annoying me like u usually doooo!? :lol2::flrt:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

I honestly dont think i could ever be without a skunk now... like forever.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> lol i know what u mean! its peace and quiet time, but at the same time its like why arent u annoying me like u usually doooo!? :lol2::flrt:


LOL Lucy i can picture you poking her to annoy her 

i dunno why i just can i know you hate it when she is quiet :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Moshpitviper said:


> I honestly dont think i could ever be without a skunk now... like forever.


 
definately 100% agree with you on that :no1:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

100% with u em and moshpitviper, id be lost with out her!

I no emma, ever since she was poorly and went really quite, i worry sooo much! lol so when she goes quite now im like ahhhhhh nooo, getting over parranoid thinking somethings wrong again lol, i do poke her sometimes lol or pick her up and fuss her to check shes fine still... she was lying next to me and i poked her nose just as a lil hello and she put her head up looked at me, licked my finger and laid back down lol i was like oh


hehehe

xx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> 100% with u em and moshpitviper, id be lost with out her!
> 
> I no emma, ever since she was poorly and went really quite, i worry sooo much! lol so when she goes quite now im like ahhhhhh nooo, getting over parranoid thinking somethings wrong again lol, i do poke her sometimes lol or pick her up and fuss her to check shes fine still... she was lying next to me and i poked her nose just as a lil hello and she put her head up looked at me, licked my finger and laid back down lol i was like oh
> 
> ...


 
awwwww bless her lol she is such a lil sweety :flrt:

yeah i know why ya do it hun an i dont blame ya i would be the same too lol 

its amazing what these cute lil fuzz butts turn you into :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

yeah a f:censor:ing nervous wreck at times!!!:lol2::flrt: haha only messing..................


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> yeah a f:censor:ing nervous wreck at times!!!:lol2::flrt: haha only messing..................


LOL hmmm i know that feeling been through it a couple of times :whistling2::lol2::lol2:

bless they just love to keep you on ya toes :flrt::lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

lol dont they just the little darlings!!:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> lol dont they just the little darlings!!:flrt:


 
Yeps thats why i near wet myself laffing when people put OMG they are soooooooooo cute i so want one :lol2::lol2:

Cos butter does melt an they aint that cute all the time :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

I can't imagine not having a skunk around now I must admit. Actually it's made us a lot tidier too!

I've also now got locks on all of my vivs as he managed to open the door to the big boa's viv, which got me a nasty bite from a frightened snake, and sadly he found an escaped corn before I did. Couldn't tell him off really though because it would have been a natural instinct to eat the thing.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Lucy_ said:


> 100% with u em and moshpitviper, id be lost with out her!
> 
> I no emma, ever since she was poorly and went really quite, i worry sooo much! lol so when she goes quite now im like ahhhhhh nooo, getting over parranoid thinking somethings wrong again lol, i do poke her sometimes lol or pick her up and fuss her to check shes fine still... she was lying next to me and i poked her nose just as a lil hello and she put her head up looked at me, licked my finger and laid back down lol i was like oh
> 
> ...


I'm just the same since Tinkerbell was poorly, if she's a bit quiet I'm fretting round her itching to give her a little prod or a treat to make sure she's ok. Was never like it with my kids when they were little,I used to give 'em a dose of Calpol and send 'em off to school...so what is it with skunkies I wonder...dunno but they worry me to death if they won't eat, sleep a bit more,are good instead of naughty.......:whistling2:....am paranoid or something lol....


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

He's now flat out on the sofa next to me:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

WOW he looks to have lost some weight too hun :2thumb:

lol look how sweet..............butter wouldnt melt :whistling2:.....................:lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

oh wouldnt it!! haha

i love your pics of him flat out on the sofa!


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> WOW he looks to have lost some weight too hun :2thumb:
> 
> lol look how sweet..............butter wouldnt melt :whistling2:.....................:lol2:


Yeah, he's lost a fair bit of weight now, I'm delighted.

However this is also why he can squeeze under sofa and make nests now. :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

MrsP said:


> Yeah, he's lost a fair bit of weight now, I'm delighted.
> 
> However this is also why he can squeeze under sofa and make nests now. :lol2:


 
LOL bless yay go mr snuggles :no1:


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

My Ozzy boy is on his 3rd night in the house after being kicked out by his mate. He's nesting behind the futon after spending 20 mins trying to find a suitable place to do his business. After much effort, he managed to find a corner without any newspaper...

So far, he's dragged off a curtain lining, a blanket and some paper towels (left after cleaning up ).

Any potty training tips from you experienced house-skunk people?!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Loderuna said:


> My Ozzy boy is on his 3rd night in the house after being kicked out by his mate. He's nesting behind the futon after spending 20 mins trying to find a suitable place to do his business. After much effort, he managed to find a corner without any newspaper...
> 
> So far, he's dragged off a curtain lining, a blanket and some paper towels (left after cleaning up ).
> 
> Any potty training tips from you experienced house-skunk people?!


 
the way i litter trained mine was put a litter tray in every corner............a bit of poop in them until they get the jist of using the litter trays 

the litter i use is sophisticat


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Blimey this be an old thread!
Still trying to get Ollie potty trained, so to speak. He has pooped in the tray....but usually does it near, doh!

Dave.


----------

